# Parker- Secrets of Chinese Karate



## Sapper6 (Nov 29, 2006)

Ed Parker's 2nd book published in 1963, The Secrets of Chinese Karate; can anyone offer a review on it?  Thinking about buying it.

Thanks!


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm trying to get a copy at a reasonable price. It contains the 'Two Man Set'. And that's why.


----------



## Sapper6 (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0137978456/ref=dp_olp_2/102-9861124-1340139

This is where I'm planning on buying from.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 30, 2006)

Excellent book, both from a historical point, and as a reference. He lists some basics that have all but fallen out of AK...including chopping hooks and smothering punches.

IMO, a must-have for the serious kenpo student.

Dave


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's to hoping the Parker kids get their butts together and rerelease the print rights.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 30, 2006)

michaeledward said:


> I'm trying to get a copy at a reasonable price. It contains the 'Two Man Set'. And that's why.


 
Supposedly the two-man set in there was just slightly different than what Parker was actually teaching at the time so he could see who had learned it from the book.  An interesting comparison would be to look at that old footage of him doing two-man and compare it to what he published in that same time period.

Lamont


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 30, 2006)

Save your money....























for a long long time and I'll sell you my copy:ultracool


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 30, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Save your money....


 
Now, who'da thunk that Touch Of Death had a sense of humor. I don't think I have laughed at a single one of his prior 3,503 posts. 

Every day is a new day, eh? 

:wink2: :lfao:  :lol2:


----------

